# ShellExecute()



## torbin (13. Januar 2004)

Hallo kann mir einer kurz erklären wie ich diesen Befehl aufrufen muss!

Irgendwie verstehe ich das nicht.


Gruss


----------



## chibisuke (13. Januar 2004)

Keine ahnung was du für n Problem hast... steht alles in der MSDN



> ShellExecute
> 
> 
> HINSTANCE ShellExecute(
> ...



Parameter der reihenfolge nach:
Das Elternfenster, Die auszuführende Operation, Die Betroffene Datei, Parameter, Das Arbeitsverzeichnis, und Der Displaystatus.

Irgendwie hab ich langsam das gefühl ich lauf mit dem Schild durch die Gegend auf dem steht "MSDN"


----------



## Daniel Toplak (14. Januar 2004)

Hallo MSDN äh chibisuke warum nimmst du dir nicht einfach die Zeit, die du verbringst um diese Postings zu schreiben und übersetzt die MSDN komplett in deutsch.    



Gruß Homer


----------



## Sanic (14. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Daniel Toplak _
> *
> Hallo MSDN äh chibisuke warum nimmst du dir nicht einfach die Zeit, die du verbringst um diese Postings zu schreiben und übersetzt die MSDN komplett in deutsch.
> 
> ...


Das wäre doch mal eine gute Idee !


----------



## Thomas Kuse (14. Januar 2004)

> Irgendwie hab ich langsam das gefühl ich lauf mit dem Schild durch die Gegend auf dem steht "MSDN"


Ich merke den Trend auch neuerdings, ich glaube ich mache mal einen sticky Beitrag mit einem MSDN - Link ... kann doch nicht so schwierig sein in dem suchen-Feld das einzutragen wonach man auch hier fragt.

Nebenbei erwähnt war das Thema ShellExecute doch im November und Dezember sehr häufig vertreten...also hätte torbin doch auch mit der tuts.de-suche Erfolg haben können.

@chibisuke: poste nächstes mal bitte nicht den ganzen Text aus der MSDN


----------

